# Looking for an email solution!



## rageahuja (Apr 29, 2009)

not sure how many of u r into email on your phones, but i am planning to get a business phone with good email support. 

haven't really used email b4 on phone, can call me a beginner. but my schedule demands a simple and effective solution that allows me to check my mails. any suggestions? anyone? 

luk fwd to ur views!


----------



## rajhot (Apr 29, 2009)

E71,E75 or E55


----------



## girish.g (Apr 29, 2009)

buy any s60v3 and install profmail


----------



## subir12 (Apr 29, 2009)

does profmail support corporate emails like microsoft outlook?


----------



## Tamoghno (Apr 29, 2009)

subir12 said:


> does profmail support corporate emails like microsoft outlook?


i think Mail For Exchange supports corporate email, its free software for nokia. (i dont have first hand experience with corporate email.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2009)

What you want is a business phone, means U sure have a corporate connection. In that case better buy a Blackberry


----------



## follower of krazzy (Apr 29, 2009)

rageahuja said:


> not sure how many of u r into email on your phones, but i am planning to get a business phone with good email support.
> 
> haven't really used email b4 on phone, can call me a beginner. but my schedule demands a simple and effective solution that allows me to check my mails. any suggestions? anyone?
> 
> luk fwd to ur views!




You can go for S60 Nokia phone, use mail for exchange for corporate emails nd.. nokia messaging solution for setting up your personal emails like gmail, msn, yahoo, rediff etc.

here's a list of phones that support nokia messaging 
*www.emailwithease.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63

these are the phones that have mail for exchange support
*www.nokiaforbusiness.com/nfb/find_a_product/browse_mobile_devices.html

most of the eseries phones have support. the good ones for email r e75, e71.. as far as i hv experienced 

it's quite easy to set up ur mail and get started. 

mail for exchange is free and nokia messaging is on trial currently. only data charges may apply based on ur operator


----------



## deepakchan (May 8, 2009)

rageahuja said:


> not sure how many of u r into email on your phones, but i am planning to get a business phone with good email support.


 
Look no further than a Blackberry. Having used htc, Nokia and finally blackberry, I can vouch for it.


----------



## amitabhishek (May 8, 2009)

When you say email solution what do you mean? For example I use Nokia E61i with mail for exchange to access my company's mail. I have also configured Gmail on my mobile and get imap access to Gmail. So what is it you are looking for?

If you was a real push email go for Blackberry or else grab any Nokia E series phone. You can download Blackberry client on Nokia mobile. This will save you some money.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 8, 2009)

Don't buy a phone running on Windows mobile. And don't buy HTC


----------



## uppalpankaj (May 8, 2009)

How is the E51?


----------



## girish.g (May 8, 2009)

not better than n82 or e71


----------



## amitabhishek (May 9, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> Don't buy a phone running on Windows mobile. And don't buy HTC



I +1 that.


----------



## deepakchan (May 11, 2009)

uppalpankaj said:


> How is the E51?


 
After looking at the E55, the E51 seems obsolete. The availability is also a problem as the distribution has been stopped. You will be lucky to find someone stocking the E51 still. This cannot be compared to the E71 because the form factor is completely different. If you like the E51 form factor, you should be looking at the BB Pearl too.


----------



## ziha786 (May 12, 2009)

Hey Girish N82 Is not a business phone. 
But E71 Is Such a Good Mobile And Also Better Then E51.




girish.g said:


> not better than n82 or e71


----------



## girish.g (May 12, 2009)

i know n82 is not a buisness phone, but it is still better than e51


----------



## ziha786 (May 26, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> When you say email solution what do you mean? For example I use Nokia E61i with mail for exchange to access my company's mail. I have also configured Gmail on my mobile and get imap access to Gmail. So what is it you are looking for?
> 
> If you was a real push email go for Blackberry or else grab any Nokia E series phone. You can download Blackberry client on Nokia mobile. This will save you some money.


 



@abhishek
After Nokia E61i Nokia Dosen't Support BlackBerry. Now You Can't Use BB On Any Nokia & Eseries Mobile. You Can Use Nokia Messaging And Mail For Exchange For Push Mail.
This Is Free For a Month So you can Use Trial Version Its Very Easy And Fast. You Can Configure More Then 10 Account. And 1 Corporate Account.


----------



## kelly (May 29, 2009)

Hey Guys Use Ovi Mail On Your E75

*Ovi Mail Overview*

Email for everyone. Ovi Mail is free, easy-to-use email that you can use directly from your Nokia phone and over the Web. 
        Anytime, anywhere access. Staying in touch with friends and family is fun and easy with Ovi Mail. You get 1 GB of storage and your email is protected.
        Explore Ovi. Your Ovi identity is your passport to other exciting services on Ovi by Nokia.
        Ovi Mail webmail uses leading-edge web technology to deliver a simple and intuitive interface and advanced features like drag and drop and a preview inbox widget. You can choose between high and low bandwidth versions to ensure the best possible experience, and with our anti spam and virus protection all your messages stay safe wherever you check email.


Your personal email address - you@ovi.com
Convenient mobile email access while on-the-go
Intuitive, simple and elegant web-based interface
Storage of 1GB
Full featured spam and virus protection
        Ovi Mail is also available on S40 devices where you can sign up for an account and access email. For more information on S40 devices, please see "Learn more" section.


----------



## talwar (Jun 2, 2009)

@kelly
Can I am using E75 and I have Files On Ovi On my Mobile But I Can't Able To Use That. Pls Give Some Tips How i am Using Files On Ovi In My Mobile.




kelly said:


> Hey Guys Use Ovi Mail On Your E75
> 
> *Ovi Mail Overview*
> 
> ...


----------



## sdmaverick (Jun 7, 2009)

@Rageahuja

Look no further than the E75 for business solutions mate....it is definitely a good phone for executives which has a lot more to offer than the usual BB 

Been using this fone for the past one month and the experience has been more than pleasing....

All ure email needs are taken care of by nokia messaging and OVI mail and add to that my ngage games on the go with music whenever i need it 

Form factor is something i found to be really good with a spacious qwerty keyboard...

my thumbs up for the E75  

IF U HAVE ANY QUERIES REGARDING THE FONE, DO LET ME NOE ^.^ 8)


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2009)

*@ Talwar

Email For Everyone

Ovi Mail is a consumer email provided by Nokia that is available on S40 mobiles and the web.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0910/688d64602e534738b476d2755c4d8233.jpg

Ovi Mail is provides you anti spam and virus protection all your messages stay safe every time when you check email.

Get your free email from Ovi..... 
Convenient mobile email on-the-go, Use simple and elegant web-based interface with Storage of 1GB, Full featured Spam and virus protection. 
             But in S60 Mobiles you can configure your mobilesto use an existing Ovi Mail account.also you can use other services such as maps, games, media sharing and music.
    Ovi Mail supported all Nokia Series 40 Mobiles across a wide range of recently-shipped.

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0910/acf9daef2f8c48e3a48d6b5b2998d2fe.jpg

Nokia Series 40 Mobiles including: 2600 classic, 2680 slide, 2630, 2760, 3600 slide, 5000, 5220 XpressMusic, 5310 XpressMusic, 5610 XpressMusic, 6500 classic, 6500 Slide, 6555, 6600 slide, 7210 Supernova, 7310, 7500 Prism, 7610 Supernova, 7900 Prism, 8800 Arte, 8800 Sapphire.

Ovi Mail on S40 is available in 12 languages - US English, UK English, Bahasa Indonesia, Bahasa Malaysia, Bengali, Filipino (Filipino/Tagalog), French, German, Hindi, Portuguese (Brazil), Portuguese (Portugal) and Spanish. 

***www.noeman.org/gsm/register.php*


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 11, 2009)

Kelly , seems like you're some nokia employee , 

If you work at nokia , then inspite of spamming some random forum , go solve the godamn issuues with ovi store . Or should i tell you where to start from


----------



## kelly (Jun 11, 2009)

@ Tamoghno
Oh Dude am not nokia employee few days back i got a ovi sheet from an nokia store there is lots of information about nokia ovi so i want to sahre with you all guy's.




Tamoghno said:


> Kelly , seems like you're some nokia employee ,
> 
> If you work at nokia , then inspite of spamming some random forum , go solve the godamn issuues with ovi store . Or should i tell you where to start from


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 11, 2009)

@ kelly

Then stop doing free endorsement for nokia . Their entire service portfolio is half cooked and pretty messed up . They dont deserve fan like you , atleast for now .

And btw , mail on ovi is not intended for peoples like who visit this forum . It is for people who dont have internet connection and mobile network is their only way to connect to internet . Ovi mail is probably only service which allow new user sign up from a mobile phone .


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 30, 2009)

I found to be really good with some impressive features like:- 
*Messaging*
Fast, easy access to messaging, including business and personal email, without the complexity. Improve work flow with mobile access to my email. Setup is simple, and a dedicated email key and *full QWERTY keyboard* help you get all messages out. Intelligent Input - writing tool . Error correction on the fly, auto-completion, word candidate lists, make messaging on the move quick and easy.
*Design*
A professional–looking device with high-end materials and finishing, making intelligent use of event indicator lights and one-touch keys for home, calendar, contacts, and email. Two home screens lets chose between work and personal modes. Choose application shortcuts to suit schedule with message notifications on or off. 
*Connectivity*
Stay up to speed with *3G*, *HSPDA*, and *WLAN* connectivity – vital links to help keep connected to a great messaging and mobile browsing experience.




sdmaverick said:


> @Rageahuja
> 
> Look no further than the E75 for business solutions mate....it is definitely a good phone for executives which has a lot more to offer than the usual BB
> 
> ...


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jun 30, 2009)

How comes WM mobile is not being supported here for a ph?I myself was planning to buy a HTC Touch Pro, not just for email though, nd from i heard about HTC so far is that its worth buying...could u guys, ones who think otherwise, give reason as to why a HTC should be avoided?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 30, 2009)

rageahuja said:


> not sure how many of u r into email on your phones, but i am planning to get a business phone with good email support.
> 
> haven't really used email b4 on phone, can call me a beginner. but my schedule demands a simple and effective solution that allows me to check my mails. any suggestions? anyone?
> 
> luk fwd to ur views!



Blackberry


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jun 30, 2009)

i have been a bb user for ages.. and i used to swear by it ... until recently  when i shifted to e75 it was obviously a brave move for someone like me but it  was highly recommended by my friend who uses an e71.. frankly i must say the  biggest reason i used a bb for was for email.. i can't say that i miss anything  now except for real time email updates... which i don't really need... also i  can download up to 20 mb mails..i used to pay a hefty amount .. so.. as a bb  user and now a symbian user.. i wud give nokia's email platform a thumbs up ..  however.. i think they really need to work towards making this simpler for  laymen.




Aspire said:


> Blackberry


----------



## Tamoghno (Jun 30, 2009)

harish_21_10 said:


> How comes WM mobile is not being supported here for a ph?I myself was planning to buy a HTC Touch Pro, not just for email though, nd from i heard about HTC so far is that its worth buying...could u guys, ones who think otherwise, give reason as to why a HTC should be avoided?



Reason no 1 : Battery life
Reason no 2 : Battery life
Reason no 3 : Battery life
Reason no 4 : WinMo sucks

Btw , what else are you planning to use winmo for ?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 2, 2009)

after converting from BB to Nokia, i have managed to draw some comparisons  between the email clients.
 here are some screen sheets.. guess these are self  explanatory.. note number of steps for BB

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/9c8b919ec3ef4b1fbf56499c45680ec7.jpg
Step 1
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/64820c79fbb244fe95023aacc150b672.jpg
Step 2
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/4bd72e88da6746768d91718a1bd74f8e.jpg
Step 3
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/40d71cbcb15246c197e69b0a416e4b0d.jpg
Step 4
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/a43b38ab484543ed991ff0f40690aa08.jpg
Step 5
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/d552fb1a02dd4742bc74d48fac877789.jpg
Step 6
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/264597efb6b84c5cb5160eeb32440ebe.jpg
Step 7
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/6a3fb8ac3978423fb4fdd5b4ea56dde1.jpg
Step 8

the best part nokia's email client is that it's simple and  less demanding... let's see it is still early days.. testing it out throughly  and will let u guys know more....


----------



## ziha786 (Jul 6, 2009)

Very Nice And Impressive information I think Blackberry is More Usefull and handy, But when i saw these screen shot can't imagine its too tough and nokia messaging is really nice and easy to use.







follower of krazzy said:


> after converting from BB to Nokia, i have managed to draw some comparisons  between the email clients.
> here are some screen sheets.. guess these are self  explanatory.. note number of steps for BB
> 
> *media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/0964/9c8b919ec3ef4b1fbf56499c45680ec7.jpg
> ...


----------



## sakil.ahmed64 (Jul 17, 2009)

i am stuck between e75 and n97. earlier i was planning to go for e75.. now after seeing n97.. i am kinda confused...

any e75 or n97 users here? please share ur opinion? which one's better? 

of course pricing is a big difference.. but that's not really a concern 8)


----------



## ajay.aj61 (Jul 17, 2009)

i recently upgraded to e71 and am facing some issues configuring my mails. 

i set up nokia messaging and after that i have been trying to set up my gmail. each time i do that it shows connecting for long and then exits? 

is this is a common issue?


----------



## talwar (Jul 20, 2009)

Yaa i also facing same problem, after configure my gmail account its showing connecting but its not connect.????


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 20, 2009)

^^ what connection are you giys using ?


----------



## talwar (Jul 21, 2009)

I am using wifi in my office.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 22, 2009)

I configured my gmail account and its working properly, connecting every time when i connect my account....here is some screen shot to prove better....

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/999baac2729b42dc893974ab69e63308.jpg
this is my connected Gmail account
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/c8cff4f4343d444ea64c9f3d157b5ce1.jpg
Go to option> select disconnect
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/3bce6d36459142ef820a597705a3b677.jpg
Now its disconnected
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/14196bfd99b64effb9a3c90031e90c83.jpg
Again I am going to Option> Connect
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/96397b730e684d879b7127e897845eb9.jpg
Gmail account connecting
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1020/47204d5caa474f55b96e42e4e80c2723.jpg
And Its Connected Again....

I am doing just simple configuration, Go to new email enter the email id and password....and its just configured....




ajay.aj61 said:


> i recently upgraded to e71 and am facing some issues configuring my mails.
> 
> i set up nokia messaging and after that i have been trying to set up my gmail. each time i do that it shows connecting for long and then exits?
> 
> is this is a common issue?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Jul 23, 2009)

a nice music review by CJ on E75 *mobonoid.com/2009/07/music-on-the-nokia-e75..


----------



## sdmaverick (Jul 28, 2009)

email on the E75  Very nice 

Setting up gmail, yahoo or msn is a breeze....

in case anyone wants some help regarding CORPORATE MAIL SET UP, do let me know...managed to that with ease 8)

Cheers!


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 4, 2009)

@ Follower of krazzy
Nice Information But, I can Configure My zapak mail on My Nokia E66, Pls give me tip how i configure my zapak mail.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 4, 2009)

Zapak mail is not compatible for Nokia Messaging.


----------



## kwimp (Aug 4, 2009)

i have a e63 nokia device and i m having problems with its mem card. it is not running installed programs from the card and says "error from installing programs from mem card "?

also tell me whether it is better to install programs in phone memory or card   
 will installing features on phone memory affect my browsing speed?


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 7, 2009)

@kwimp
Before install any apps pls try this then install any apps

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1069/209ddc2130ad425a9165053b673fc586.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1069/0bd1b08f194b4fcd952f50d20c997507.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1069/be32191e3223415a8929aa5d4bef2dfd.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1069/1f89c11d0441493e81d4f6a8c26b49e5.jpg

Make sure you do these setting
Software installation is (ALL)
and online certificate check (OFF)...


----------



## kwimp (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for information Its a good trick for install all softwares....


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 10, 2009)

i found a impressive apps for nokia E75 called Total Recall - Record All incoming and out going calls,its Trial Software Use 14 days and check if this fit on your personality..... Here i want to share some screen shot

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1078/cca2a73ccc654a08bc83bc12fec5d9bb.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1078/36c82b639cea4fdcbda093e83a90c27a.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1078/de26f35899544b83a7d4d55635719967.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1078/16ee343881954c07b1c6ccc0376c4723.jpg

*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1078/62c9db337fe24e1884d9e7da6e70ed3a.jpg

Download this Software direct from Mobile9.com


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 11, 2009)

hey guys have you seen New E72 (The upcoming Eseries Phone).

*www.aboutcellulars.com/wp-content/gallery/266/nokia-e72.jpg

This comes with all business and multimedia feature... i hear it has 5MP camera.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Nokia Mail(Messaging)for Gmail on my N73ME and it is damn good


----------



## sdmaverick (Aug 13, 2009)

8) even i am using the built in client (Nokia Messaging) for my corporate mail...its simple and good


----------



## ziha786 (Aug 13, 2009)

try ovi mail for free, its simple to use and its spam free, i always use this for me.


----------



## kwimp (Aug 18, 2009)

hey guys have any one checked any securing apps for My E75.... i need my contact and my msg security software....
has anyone know about this kind of software.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 20, 2009)

E72 short but important introduction

[youtube]LAbgKV92E_U[/youtube]

 i just saw an offer by nokia register your ovi account and get a smart guard software free for your mobile.....interesting for new ovi users.
*www.nokia.co.in/newsletter/ovi-newsletter


----------



## georgerobinson (Aug 24, 2009)

@ Follower Of Krazzy
I have added it to my N97 device and its a 15 day trial as when you actualy open it, it states 15 day trial this screen snap was taken on my N97 and is of this specific download !!

*i669.photobucket.com/albums/vv55/khopesh_2009/Scr000008-1.jpg

This is the download from the link you provided and contained no activation key.
I have E-mailed Ovi without any response as of yet.


----------



## follower of krazzy (Aug 28, 2009)

Download Smart Guard to register New Ovi Account
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/f588de4742fa46f18a8109274468e96f.jpg

When you Click on Download Smart Guard
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/5d5d58d5ac114e4d937db2addaa3eb8a.jpg
Click on To Proceed
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/f81b3f648adb495482a7940d54c067e5.jpg
Then give some detail and download full version smartguard

How To Activate smart guard license
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/eb2cf8d5c8a2462d860dbb0ac716d24b.jpg
After Download And Install On Your Phone Got for Step 2
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/faadc25e1add47dd80313507e89ea9a7.jpg
Put the activation code
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/7d15d7ff09a44ef2849539ffabd5d7fc.jpg

Enjoy


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2009)

great software...very useful


----------



## kwimp (Aug 31, 2009)

I have Download Some More Useful Application From Ovi store. Download Ovi Store In E75 and get lots of application,games,themes,wallpaper....etc.


----------



## meryl (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a game in my E75. Feel the rush as you race across the globe with Ducati® Moto! 
*media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1170/4d1900ec2596480481909be9e10b4b63.jpg

Race on 15 tracks across five thrilling locations. Tear through the streets of Hong Kong, burn up the roads in the deserts of Morocco, and coast around the dizzying cliffs of Amalfi! Do you have what it takes to become the ultimate Ducati Champion? Become a Ducati champion on your N-Gage by Nokia now!


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 24, 2009)

My Nokia got somewhat corrupted during the installation so i got the advice to wipe it. And it works fine!. But i lost the N-Gage software and the two games which I got installed the first time. I cant find the install files in the phone or on the memory card. Where can i download it? N-gage homepage does'nt support the E75 for now.


----------



## meryl (Sep 24, 2009)

I' had exactly the same problem with you and this may help.

*www.n-gage.com/ngi/etc/medialib/ng...app.Par.21954.File.dat/n-gage_v1.10_1385.sisx

Build 1385 is the preinstalled N-gage version on my E75, i duuno why Nokia haven't put it yet on Nokia E75 Ngage Page. just try..




ziha786 said:


> My Nokia got somewhat corrupted during the installation so i got the advice to wipe it. And it works fine!. But i lost the N-Gage software and the two games which I got installed the first time. I cant find the install files in the phone or on the memory card. Where can i download it? N-gage homepage does'nt support the E75 for now.


----------



## ziha786 (Sep 25, 2009)

@meryl
Thanks For Information but anybody knows what must i do if my Phone :

1. became very-very hot
2. throw down forcefully
3. drowning

i hope that`s all never happen to my phone 						
  						 					gamers can be dead
BUT
video games never die


----------



## talwar (Sep 30, 2009)

Usefull application thanks for information... i tried this in my E71 and hiding my emails and msgs...its good for me and fit for my usage. 



follower of krazzy said:


> Download Smart Guard to register New Ovi Account
> *media.share.ovi.com/m1/s/1135/f588de4742fa46f18a8109274468e96f.jpg
> 
> When you Click on Download Smart Guard
> ...


----------

